
Ask HN: Low-delay one-to-one livestreaming - PhasmaFelis
I would like to be able to watch and kibitz online as a friend streams a videogame from her Windows PC, as we did before she moved across the country. She&#x27;s tried Steam Broadcasting and Twitch, but they both introduce large transmission delays--10 seconds and up--which makes it frustrating to try to talk about the action onscreen. I understand that this is necessary for buffering and other overhead when you&#x27;re potentially streaming to hundreds of people at once, but for one-to-one streaming, I feel like we can do better.<p>Is there a good (and not too difficult to set up) way to stream video from Washington to Kentucky with &lt;5sec delay?
======
willwong
The only thing I can think of is WebRTC. Google WebRTC and screen sharing.

